# Paint Brush Protector that WORKS!!!!



## bgabbard (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey all,

check out this new product that really works. it's a plastic paint brush protector- it fits all standard brush sizes and Wooster brushes to! they only have the 2 and 1/2 inch size now--but all standard sizes will be available soon! check out the site--they work, as i have some of the 2 and 1/2 inch protectors!



finally a product that protects our most valuable tools---our paint brushes!! :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If you'd like to promote your product, feel free to contact the administrator of the site and purchase ad space.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It's too bad we can not institute a process that guarantees people are sure to read the Posting Rules, Terms of Service, and Advertising Rules before posting their first post.

If they did read them, there may be much less confusion about what is allowed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure it could be done for new members to have them click the I agree to terms and conditions before they could post in the forums. Whether they would actually read it though is another issue.


----------

